

Author of Patriot Act "Extremely Disturbed" by "Overbroad Interpretation" [pdf] - downandout
http://sensenbrenner.house.gov/uploadedfiles/sensenbrenner_letter_to_attorney_general_eric_holder.pdf

======
anigbrowl
No surprise there - his record shows him to be an outstanding champion of
civil rights, as long as you're not gay, foreign a member of the media, a
Muslim, or a woman. (Sarcasm warning.)

[http://votesmart.org/candidate/key-votes/27142/jim-
sensenbre...](http://votesmart.org/candidate/key-votes/27142/jim-
sensenbrenner-jr/13/civil-liberties-and-civil-rights)

